# Mark



## ChildoftheCorn

Just wondering, how would you write and pronounce the name *Mark* in Hebrew?


----------



## cfu507

Hi, I would write: מארק and say: ma-r-k
Hope it helps


----------



## BezierCurve

I was just wondering, isn't מארק a way you'd write it in Yiddish too? So, there is no difference in this case, I suppose? I'm asking because before I read it I was sure it should look more like  מרק  (just like the former German currency was spelt, I guess).


----------



## Nunty

Yes, it would also be written like that in Yiddish. In this case, I would use that spelling just so it didn't look like another word, מרק, which means "soup". However, I did once know someone who immigrated to Israel and spelled it without the alef.


----------



## cfu507

In Yiddish Mark would be  מאַרק. The Nikud is different in Yiddish and Hebrew.
I wouldn't omit the א after מ in Hebrew if you don't write the name with Nikud.


----------



## ChildoftheCorn

cfu507 said:


> Hi, I would write: מארק and say: ma-r-k
> Hope it helps


So pronounced Mahrk?


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Just "Mark", there is no H-sound. And the R is not like English R.


----------



## cfu507

בעל-חלומות said:


> And the R is not like English R.


 
What do you mean? guttural R in Hebrew?


----------



## בעל-חלומות

In English R sounds close to W, and in Hebrew there are two ways to pronounce it (the ר), and none of them sound like the English R.


----------



## ChildoftheCorn

בעל-חלומות said:


> Just "Mark", there is no H-sound. And the R is not like English R.


I meant the H to show that the ''a'' sound is short. Like ''a'' as in ark.


----------



## MarX

I didn't know that my name is written with an *aleph* in Hebrew!
So I guess _MarX_ would be _mem-aleph-resh-quf-samekh_, eh?



בעל-חלומות said:


> In English R sounds close to W, and in Hebrew there are two ways to pronounce it (the ר), and none of them sound like the English R.


I've read several times that *resh* is sometimes pronounced like the English *R*, depending on your accent. My Israeli friend also confirmed this.

Groetjes,


MarX


----------



## cfu507

MarX said:


> I didn't know that my name is written with an *aleph* in Hebrew!
> So I guess _MarX_ would be _mem-aleph-resh-quf-samekh_, eh?
> MarX


 
מרקס (Marks) would be more familiar.
Is your name realy written with X?


----------



## MarX

cfu507 said:


> מרקס (Marks) would be more familiar.
> Is your name realy written with X?


Without *aleph*?
No. My name is written with a K. Just like the title of this thread.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Your name can also be written just מרק, as said above, which I've seen very often.  Either way is really fine.


----------



## MarX

Aight. Thanks!


----------



## Tamar

> In English R sounds close to W, and in Hebrew there are two ways to pronounce it (the ר), and none of them sound like the English R.


 
בעל חלומות is right. The only people who would pronounce an american R are Americans who can't get rid of the accent. There aren't Israelis, or should I say - native speakers of Hebrew, who would pronounce an american R in Hebrew.


----------



## Mjolnir

Tamar said:


> בעל חלומות is right. The only people who would pronounce an american R are Americans who can't get rid of the accent. There aren't Israelis, or should I say - native speakers of Hebrew, who would pronounce an american R in Hebrew.



I agree.

By the way, when I see מרק I think of soup 
I believe מארק is the "standard" spelling of Mark (this doesn't prove anything, but still...).


----------



## MarX

Mjolnir said:


> I agree.
> 
> By the way, when I see מרק I think of soup
> I believe מארק is the "standard" spelling of Mark (this doesn't prove anything, but still...).


How do you read
*טוויין*

by the way? Tviin?

I learned that וו is read like a *v*. But how about יי?


----------



## Mjolnir

MarX said:


> How do you read
> *טוויין*


Like you do in English 
וו can be read like a _w_, and יי is there instead of a single י so you don't read it as _Twin_.
There are several pronunciations for טוויין, but Niqqud (and common knowledge ) help us reach the desired outcome.


----------



## MarX

mjolnir said:


> like You Do In English
> וו Can Be Read Like A _w_, And יי Is There Instead Of A Single י So You Don't Read It As _twin_.
> There Are Several Pronunciations For טוויין, But Niqqud (and Common Knowledge ) Help Us Reach The Desired Outcome.



תודה !


----------

